# 1953 Studebaker



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

Until last year I hadn't built a model in over 30 years when I built a Torino modified stocker which I posted here. Now, I thought I should build another. I have always liked this kit, so it is time to build it.










To begin, the rear tires are too large for the wheel wells:










About this much will need to come off:










I roughed it out by carving with a knife. 










That will need some filing to finish up, but in the meantime, the roof is too tall:










So it got cut down:










I think I am going to use Gulf blue and orange for color.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

53 studes have always been a favorite of mine. Well those and Avantis...

Here's some inspiration (in a stock sort of way).


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, I'd have to do that one stock. I've always thought it was a cool looking car. Do show us whatever you end up with.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Keep 'em comin' I can't wait to see what you do to power those "large" tires under the hood!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sweet! Love the chopped roof. Always thought Studebakers were neat. Nice choice on this subject.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Studes were an awesome car, with many different uses in the racing world. Circle tracks, salt flats, drag racing the possibilities are endless. The engine in this kit had the twin scoop blower. I have this kit to do as a salt flats racer. So I will be following this thread. Keep it up, and glad you are sharing this with us.


----------



## jhideout (Aug 24, 2014)

I think Gulf blue and orange will look awesome!


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

I finished enlarging and reshaping the rear wheel wells with a 10" half round file:










Then I made a pattern out of paper plate cardboard so I could use it to shape the other side exactly the same.










I also filed off the door handles and trim on the quarter panel and trunk, and filled in the gas cap cover and vents on the front fenders, and...










...filed off the windshield wipers. There is still some work to do around the top chop areas. Also, though not shown here, I filed down the length of the axle housing so the wheels would not stick out quite so far. I also started molding in the front end pieces:


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

The body has been blued. Where I used putty, there are some bubbles (which you can't really see in the picture) for some reason that never happened before when I used the same kind of putty, but I should be able to sand them out. And since I am clear-coating this when all oranged up and decaled, it should all work out.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice looking Stude ! I really like what you have done with her. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Coming along nicely Peatbog! The chop job is awesome!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I am also building this kit right now and am liking your version.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That blue looks GREAT on the Stude! NICE choice for color!


----------

